# Moving ZFS



## kbw (Sep 18, 2009)

My file server using ZFS crashed due to hardware failure.

I've replaced the motherboard.  The 8 disk backing the ZFS system were on a card which I transferred, so they're read in the same way.

I used 
	
	



```
zfs import box
```
 to load the file system. box being the name of the fs.  Is this correct?

When I do 
	
	



```
zfs list box
```
, I just get:

```
NAME   USED  AVAIL  REFER MOUNTPOINT
box   5.75T  1.40T    10K legacy
```

It seems to me that the data is still there, but I'm not sure how to mount it.  I don't want to experiment with it as there's lots of data to loose.  Can anyone advise?

Thanks.


----------



## rolle (Sep 18, 2009)

you only have do set a mountpoint for the dataset.

like# zfs set mountpoint=/here/i/like box/name_of_dataset


----------



## phoenix (Sep 18, 2009)

What's the output of *zfs list* (without the word box, so that it lists all the ZFS datasets).

If everything shows correctly there, then it's just a matter of setting mountpoints.  At the very least, you'll need to set the mountpoint for the root dataset (box).


----------



## kbw (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks guys, I think I was experiencing sheer panic.  I've been thru this before in my testing before moving to ZFS.

zfs list showed all the correct stuff, so I switched ZFS on in the rc.conf and rebooted and it came up mounted correctly.

```
NAME         USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
box         5.75T  1.40T    10K  legacy
box/FreeBSD  294G  1.40T   294G  /mirror/FreeBSD
box/Linux    336G  1.40T   336G  /mirror/Linux
box/archive 59.0G  1.40T  59.0G  /archive
box/data     578G  1.40T   578G  /data
box/mmedia  4.52T  1.40T  4.52T  /export/mmedia
```

Thanks again, when I wasn't sure what was going on, I just switched the machine off, so not to make anything worse.


----------

